# Best player on the Knicks ?



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Who do you think our best player is ?



I say Jamal Crawford hes improved greatly.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Best player.....by far starbury. Now best overall teamate/player....JC by far.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Channing Frye


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

crawford is the best team player. frye is my favorite knick this year. marbury is the best player the knicks have.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> crawford is the best team player. frye is my favorite knick this year. marbury is the best player the knicks have.


^^Ditto

Lol Frye looks so duffy in the bottom pic.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Frye for the prospect.
Stephon for the star who doesn't share.
Francis/Crawford the half stars.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

***** francis


*Mask Cursing is not allowed*
*-Kitty*


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It's already Frye in terms of both potential and current status. Everyone else on this roster can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> and current status


Put him with starbury one on one and I have a feeling he would lose.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Like it or not.....talent wise Steph is the best player on the Knicks. If only I could add Frye's personality on to Steph. What a "team player" he would be!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Not sure I agree 100%*

JC is quicker..a better shooter...a better defender....better cross-over...and nearly as good a handle. SM finishes better with contact. JC has never enjoyed the freedon that Marbury has. Tell him to take 20 shots/game and his numbers will exceed marbury's. I bet he could average close to Mar's 8 dimes, too. Marbury is over-rated. I don't think he could come close to stopping JC one on one.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I don't think he could come close to stopping JC one on one.


Eh Starbury would just drive to the basket evertime and JC wouldnt be able to stop him.Hes so strong when he goes to the basket.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Not sure I agree 100% with you Dog*



alphadog said:


> JC is quicker..a better shooter...a better defender....better cross-over...and nearly as good a handle. SM finishes better with contact. JC has never enjoyed the freedon that Marbury has. Tell him to take 20 shots/game and his numbers will exceed marbury's. I bet he could average close to Mar's 8 dimes, too. Marbury is over-rated. I don't think he could come close to stopping JC one on one.


I'm a disagree with you there doggy....Steph is way too strong for JC to contain. That's a running back in a basketball player's body. Steph could also post the string bean up a couple of times too. I would love for them to play one on one for charity purposes that would be entertaining nevertheless.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Not sure I agree 100% with you Dog*

He's had a horrible season, but it has to be Marbury. I don't think he's even all that selfish. Just egotistical.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Well,

it should be Eddy Curry
yet currently it's Marbury
but it'll prolly be Channing Frye 
when it's all said and done.

Still,
it should be Curry
all that talent...
I'm baffled.
Shame on Curry or Brown?
Or both? 

Peace, Mike


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Somehow Isaiah Thomas


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Somehow Isaiah Thomas


That line is getting old on this board. One person does it...and everybody follows. I even saw a club for that somehow Isiah....Folks need to start being original.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

:boohoo:


----------

